# Sgt. H.J. Shanks



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Derek Shanks" <dbshanks@interlog.com>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 20:56:22 -0800*
List:
I was wondering if anyone that has a copy of the West Novas by Thomas H. 
Raddall may do a lookup in the indexes for the name Sgt. H.J. Shanks. If 
you come across the name would you be able to forward the number of 
pages that the name appears in the book, I know of page 121 Chapter 13 
First Foot in Italy, and the listing of soldiers killed in action. I am 
hoping that there may be more passages with his name in them.
The Toronto Reference Library copy of West Novas is not in the library 
for an indefinite amount of time otherwise I would not put this task on 
the lap of someone else.
Your assistance is greatly appreciated
Sincerely
Derek B. Shanks
Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment
Operation Husky, WW2 July 10th 1943 to
September 8th 1943.
Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfather
April 4th 1912 - September 8th 1943
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
List:
I was wondering if anyone that has a copy of the West Novas by 
Thomas H.
Raddall may do a lookup in the indexes for the name Sgt. H.J. Shanks. If 
you
come across the name would you be able to forward the number of pages 
that the
name appears in the book, I know of page 121 Chapter 13 First Foot in 
Italy, and
the listing of soldiers killed in action. I am hoping that there may be 
more
passages with his name in them.
The Toronto Reference Library copy of West Novas is not in the 
library for
an indefinite amount of time otherwise I would not put this task on the 
lap of
someone else.
Your assistance is greatly appreciated
Sincerely 
Derek B. Shanks
Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment Operation Husky, 
WW2 July
10th 1943 toSeptember 8th 1943. 
Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfatherApril 4th 1912 - 
September 8th
1943
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"mike doyon" <tough_dog13@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 23:53:08 AST*
Sgt. Shanks:
           I am wildely looking into becoming a member of the canadian
army. I don‘t know the procedure of joining. I mean not, as a cadet but as a 
full member of the armed forces. As well I was in touch with a friend of 
mine whome is from Cape Breton Island the tip of the Island. He is stationed 
out of Gadgetown, what are the chances I will be in gadgetown. Looking for 
any info. Thanks
                                             mike Doyon
>From: "Derek Shanks" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Sgt. H.J. Shanks
>Date: Wed, 23 Feb 2000 20:56:22 -0800
>
>List:
>
>I was wondering if anyone that has a copy of the West Novas by Thomas H. 
>Raddall may do a lookup in the indexes for the name Sgt. H.J. Shanks. If 
>you come across the name would you be able to forward the number of pages 
>that the name appears in the book, I know of page 121 Chapter 13 First Foot 
>in Italy, and the listing of soldiers killed in action. I am hoping that 
>there may be more passages with his name in them.
>
>The Toronto Reference Library copy of West Novas is not in the library for 
>an indefinite amount of time otherwise I would not put this task on the lap 
>of someone else.
>
>Your assistance is greatly appreciated
>
>Sincerely
>Derek B. Shanks
>
>
>Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
>
>Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment
>Operation Husky, WW2 July 10th 1943 to
>September 8th 1943.
>
>Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfather
>April 4th 1912 - September 8th 1943
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 23:30:31 -0500*
Mike, firstly, "Sgt Shanks" was the subject and footer info on those
earlier posts. I don‘t think Mr Derek Shanks can answer your questions,
however, others on this list can.     
Your best route to joining the Cf is to visit you loacl Recruiting Centre,
check the phone book under the blue Government pages for a number where you
can reach them. They can brief you on the process and you are not committed
to joining by arracnging an information gathering interview only after and
if you sign on the dotted line.
To get to Gagetown you would first have to join a trade which has people
there, which is nearly any "green suit" Army trade, but not all offer the
best chance of landing in Gagetown. To be truthful perhaps, most career
managers would delightfully post your ***  there as it saves them from
listening to the whining of someone who doesn‘t want to go. Regardless,
it‘s difficult to choose a trade in order to coordinate a postiong to a
particular location. You might join the Infantry and try for the Second
Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment. The artillery, air defence
artillery and armour all have units there as well. Also, nearly every
support trade is represented somewhere in Gagetown.
Talk to the Recruiters first. Decide if you want to be in the Army. But
please don‘t hinge it all on being posted to Gagetown, the odds of being
disappointed are too great.
Good Luck
Mike
At 11:53 PM 2/23/00 AST, you wrote:
>Sgt. Shanks:
>           I am wildely looking into becoming a member of the canadian
>army. I don‘t know the procedure of joining. I mean not, as a cadet but as a 
>full member of the armed forces. As well I was in touch with a friend of 
>mine whome is from Cape Breton Island the tip of the Island. He is stationed 
>out of Gadgetown, what are the chances I will be in gadgetown. Looking for 
>any info. Thanks
>                                             mike Doyon
>
>
>>From: "Derek Shanks" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Sgt. H.J. Shanks
>>Date: Wed, 23 Feb 2000 20:56:22 -0800
>>
>>List:
>>
>>I was wondering if anyone that has a copy of the West Novas by Thomas H. 
>>Raddall may do a lookup in the indexes for the name Sgt. H.J. Shanks. If 
>>you come across the name would you be able to forward the number of pages 
>>that the name appears in the book, I know of page 121 Chapter 13 First Foot 
>>in Italy, and the listing of soldiers killed in action. I am hoping that 
>>there may be more passages with his name in them.
>>
>>The Toronto Reference Library copy of West Novas is not in the library for 
>>an indefinite amount of time otherwise I would not put this task on the lap 
>>of someone else.
>>
>>Your assistance is greatly appreciated
>>
>>Sincerely
>>Derek B. Shanks
>>
>>
>>Researching the Shanks family of Halifax, Nova Scotia.
>>
>>Researcher of the West Nova Scotia Regiment
>>Operation Husky, WW2 July 10th 1943 to
>>September 8th 1943.
>>
>>Sgt. Harold Joseph Shanks grandfather
>>April 4th 1912 - September 8th 1943
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lee  Tammy Windsor" <lwindsor@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Thu, 24 Feb 2000 15:10:04 -0400*
Derek,
Unfortunately, Raddall‘s book does not have an index in the back.  I do 
have bits and pieces of the Regimental war diary obtained while working 
on my thesis at Acadia U.  If you can suggest some dates I can see if I 
have the pages you require.
Semper Fidelis,
Lee Windsor
Formerly
"A" Company, WNSR
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Derek,
Unfortunately, Raddall‘s book does not have an index 
in the
back. I do have bits and pieces of the 
Regimental war
diary obtained while working on my thesis at Acadia U. 
If you can suggest some dates I can see if I have the pages you 
require.
Semper Fidelis,
Lee Windsor
Formerly 
quotAquot Company, 
WNSR
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

